# Deere announces use of biodiesel fuel



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

2005 News Releases and Information 



JOHN DEERE TO USE B2 BIODIESEL FUEL IN U.S. MANUFACTURING PLANTS 


LENEXA, KS (February 1, 2005) — John Deere today announced that it plans to use B2, a blend of two percent biodiesel fuel, as the preferred factory-fill in diesel propelled machines made in the United States. 

"This is a big step forward in confirming our commitment for the use of biodiesel fuel," says Don Borgman, manager market planning and customer integration, John Deere Ag Marketing Center. "Our manufacturing plants in the U.S. will use B2 biodiesel for fueling tractors, combines, self-propelled sprayers, and other diesel powered machines." 

Biodiesel is a clean burning alternative fuel produced from domestic renewable resources, like soybean oil. It contains no petroleum but can be blended at any level with petroleum diesel to create a biodiesel blend. B2 fuel is a blend of two percent biodiesel with ninety-eight percent petroleum diesel. 

"Working with the National Biodiesel Board (NBB) we are promoting the use of B2 fuel because it is readily available and meets the high quality fuel standards that we have set for our engines, and it is a positive step toward adoption of renewable fuels," says Borgman. "If B2 were used in all diesel engines in the U.S., the United States could displace the equivalent of about 1 billion gallons of foreign oil per year. That could, in turn, translate to some very significant increases in the demand for crops from which biodiesel is made, like soybeans and other natural fats and oils grown right here in the United States." 

"There will be a transitional stage before all machines have the B2 fuel," explains John Gordon, manager, engine technology and test lab operations, John Deere Power Systems. "Our tractor assembly plant, Waterloo Works, in Waterloo, IA and our combine manufacturing plant, Harvester Works, in East Moline, IL will begin using the B2 fuel by March 1, 2005. All agricultural tractors and combines will be shipped with the B2 biodiesel fuel to dealers and customers direct from the factory. 

"The other factories will begin using B2 before the end of the year. We will publicize our fuel specs and actively encourage our customers to use the B2 formula in their own operations." 

"We are extremely pleased to see that John Deere is making the commitment to use this environmentally-friendly fuel," says Darryl Brinkmann, Chairman of the National Biodiesel Board (NBB) and Carlyle, Illinois soybean grower. "It is a positive step towards bringing more biodiesel to the marketplace. It is simple to use, biodegradable, nontoxic, and essentially free of sulfur and aromatics. Owners of diesel powered equipment can truly benefit from using this fuel, which also promotes domestic energy security." 

For more information check out the Press Center/News or the Environment and Safety section of our Web site at www.JohnDeere.com or visit the NBB Web site at www.biodiesel.org. 

John Deere (Deere & Company -NYSEE) is the world's leading manufacturer of agricultural and forestry equipment; a leading supplier of equipment used in lawn, grounds and turf care; and a major manufacturer of construction equipment. Additionally, John Deere manufactures engines used in heavy equipment and provides financial services and other related activities that support the core businesses. Since it was founded in 1837, the company has established a heritage of quality products and services providing performance that endures to customers worldwide.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

Horray for JD. It is good news to see large companies doing things like this!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I guess B2 is a start although laughable with respect to the percentage used in the biodiesel mix.  Most biodiesel sold is B10 or B20.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If you can meet all of these requirements then you can use biodiesel in the specified Deere machines: 


Biodiesel Fuel in John Deere Tractors


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John Deere is slipping up and I guess they missed this. This is what the DOE specifies as an alternative fuel or "real" biodiesel.

Alternative Fuels


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I kinda thought that a 2% blend was a rather lame claim to touting alternative fuel friendly design. But it was an interesting story.


----------

